# My water dog



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

My boy crush LOVES water, cant enjoy a bath / shower / hot tub time without him trying to crash it. I have even recently found him in the toilett playing in the water { sitting in it}. Anyways this morning had to break the ice off the top of there outside water dish and he decided in 2 degree weather he was gonna play bobbing for ice chips. He was shivering so bad and his nose was so purple I had to shut the camera off and make him come inside { I was freezing and wasnt even playing in the water lol}

crush diving for ice in his frozen water dish - YouTube


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

That is one determined dog! So, does he like to swim?


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

he loves to swim , he had his own pool in the summer but its a lil chilly for it. He loves the hot tub although last night I wouldnt let him in it { he wasnt impressed with that lol, but i cranked the heat up and its now to hot for him}We have a lake across the road and he likes it although I wouldnt let him in far as I wasnt into swimming there lol { kinda dirty } and the ducks he would prob chase until he couldnt swim so wasnt tryna go save him lol. Looking forward to this next summer and getting away to somewhere we can take him swimming. In his pool he would dive under and retrieve toys I would throw in , he has no fear about going under.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------

